# Projection Lamp/Housing



## TR87 (Sep 1, 2010)

My current theatre that I am the current Master Electrician for is working with a a Christie Roadster S+16k. We received multiple housings all at the end of their lamp lives. Does anyone know of anyone in the NorthEast that has the Christie Lamp alignment tool that is qualifed to swap a new lamp into a housing I have? I am well aware that most times this must be sent back to Christie/ Certified Distributor but any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 2, 2010)

You might want to call Christie and see if they have any recomendations on who might be doing this, their customer support is top of the line. You could also check with some of the lamp manufacturers such as Bulbtronics or a large rental house like VER.


----------



## TR87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea I was on the phone with both the Christie Customer service as well as VER and about 14 other companies on both the East and West coast. Unfortunately the end result was buying a whole new housing and lamp even though I already was in possession of 3.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 2, 2010)

You shouldn't need to replace the housing, unless they are damaged. If no one has the relamping tool, you should be able to get an RMA to send the housings in to Christie, who will verify the condition of the housing as well as relamp it for you. If any part of the housing is damaged, then it would require a rebuild or replacement. I would recommend having Christie be the one to do the rebuild. The cost difference is around $3500 for them to relamp compared to about $4700 for a new lamp/housing. The bare bulb (if you were to do the relamping yourself) is still around $2300, just so you are aware of the costs involved. When you have the manufacturer do the relamping for you, you can be assured of the quality of the work and will have a warranty on the complete product (so if it should fail, they would repair/replace the housing as well as the lamp).


----------

